# Sky Crane



## AllHailZ (Sep 25, 2009)

I took a quick shot of the crane while it was hauling a container of cement, but the container got lost by the time I'd focused and took the picture.  I like it because the crane's blue and the sky's blue, but the bottom is distracting to me...

What do you think?


----------



## mooimeisie (Sep 25, 2009)

I also like the blue of the sky with the blue crane, but if it were my photo I would severly crop off the bottom.  Everything under the top of the highest tree would go.  The crane itself, is interesting enough.


----------



## AllHailZ (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## mooimeisie (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, I like it.  Makes you wonder now, how big is it really, what is it lifting.  I like photos that make you think beyond the photo.


----------



## Al3x (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah everything below it was just distracting.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Oct 3, 2009)

The crop is way better! great photo!


----------



## phocus78 (Oct 3, 2009)

The crop looks awesome...


----------

